
You need nothing. - thibaultCha
http://youneednothing.com
======
krapp
Apparently I need to give you €29 for a block of wood.

The rounded edges are really nice though.

Wait I thought of something I need. I need not to have this.

------
jacknews
Is it a joke, art, or a rather shallow and cheesy meme?

In any case, the only thing having one of these on my desk would remind me of
is how I mis-allocated $50 that could have bought my kids some schoolbooks,
fed an African for a month, etc, etc.

------
johnjac
This is sarcasm, the question is whether or not the sarcasm is intentional or
not.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Whoa, that's deep bro.

Would get one if it wasn't expensive - just a sanded and painted block of
wood? The methodology is cool, but it seems like a marketing strategy - could
make your own and have the same impact.

------
ryanthejuggler
My reaction:

"Ok, I understand the appeal to minimalism, but what's with the _2001: A Space
Odyssey_ monolith?"

------
kerrsclyde
Just pick up a rock and put that on your desk, surely that would hold greater
significance.

------
thrillgore
Well they're right about one thing...

------
joshguthrie
This is the doge of deco.

